# Different forks on 1960 schwinn continentals, came across a third



## Schwinn499 (Sep 10, 2017)

1960 continentals I've seen have had one of two style crowns that I have noticed. A flat top crown and a rounded crown.










I just was browsing Craigslist and came across this one I've never seen. Has anyone else ever seen this fork/crown on a schwinn?/continental. I must say it's a pretty cool design.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 10, 2017)

I've never seen that but they all appear original. 1960 was an important year with the new derailleur models. Thanks for posting so we have a reference.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2017)

Mark me down as one that has never seen that crown. Do you know if that's an early build?

Possible late 50's Paramount fork?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 10, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Mark me down as one that has never seen that crown. Do you know if that's an early build?
> 
> Possible late 50's Paramount fork?



Does not look like paramount fork to me, have never seen this crown before.

Bike has an allvit, which I suppose could have been added, but from what I recall the early ones were the ones with the simplex rear derailleurs.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 10, 2017)

My black 1960 fork looks like the red one.  Roger


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 18, 2017)

Just came across a fourth variation of forks on these bikes.


----------

